# Broken winged wild feral handling help, please.



## Pigeontastic (May 23, 2005)

Hi all... I have rescued a pigeon with a broken wing. I have a very recently become interested in feeding/observing wild ferals (I have been writing a short essay I intend to post on the Pigeons & People > Wild "Feral" Pigeons board, but haven't finished it yet). I need a bit of help/reassurance about handling this injured bird.

Situation:

Pigeon is adult and probably male, judging by its size.
It is very unlikely someone's pet - I am in Galway, Ireland; pet pigeons are apparantly extremely rare here.
The wing/shoulder is really messed up; looks similar to this (http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/brokenwing1.jpg).
I have to wait until morning to call a vet and the bird could use some care immediately.
Bird is in a plastic filebox (20" long, 12" wide, 8" high) lined with newspaper and wild birdseed and water are at one end.
Box is outside on the patio ground next to a 3' high wall to give some relative shelter from the wind (no rain expected tonight).
I caught the bird easily in a cardboard box as gently as possible; he was very easy to catch and I'm confident I havn't further injured him.

Assistance I require:

Both my wife and I are very reticent to bring the box inside because we are concerned about diseases that these wild birds can carry. Is leaving the bird outside a bad idea?
I want to clean/dress the wing because it looks like the little guy needs it. In the event I plan to follow the instructions laid out here (http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/brokenwing.html). I am concerned about handling because I don't want to be pecked or scratched by a wild creature, again, that may be carrying a disease. Will wild pigeons peck or scratch when scared, injured and being handled by an human?
Hygeine, as you can see, is a big concern, but we know nothing about the diseases wild ferals can carry or pass on to humans. Any enlightenment here will be gratefully received.
If someone can reassure me about the hygeine/disease stuff, I would like to clean the wound with a weak iodine solution. Anyone know what dilution I should be using?


The general concensus here in the west of Ireland seems to be that pigeons are disease-ridden vermin. I do not expect a welcome response from an avian-trained vet but I could really care less about that. What I care about is getting the bird treated professionally, which is - believe me - a legitimate concern. Any suggestions or relevant anecdotal experience to help ease my worries would also help!

Thanks in advance for your sage advice.

- Sean


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

If you wash your hands after handling the pigeon (or any bird) you're fine. If you already have pet birds in your house then be very careful to keep them seperate from the pigeon.

Pigeons don't carry much of anything that you can catch. If you're worried about disease stay away from people (and don't handle them!) that's where you can catch nasty stuff.

Please bring the pigeon inside and keep it in a warm dark place so the bird can settle down. Is the wing bleeding?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for caring enough to want to help this poor pigeon despite your fears of disease. I must admit I also thought that I could catch a disease from handling a pigeon until I knew better and I admire your courage. But please believe me, you are safe! Pigeons are the gentlest of all birds and if they have diseases they will transmit them by the fecal/oral method.

It will be safer for the pigeon if you bring it inside. This is a link to some simple instructions on how to support a broken wing :

http://community.webshots.com/album/89177617wFzIYU 


Cynthia.


----------



## Pigeontastic (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for the speedy reply, JGregg!

On inspection he's not been bleeding. He didn't budge when I approached to handle or inspect him.

He is missing feathers on his back and on the back edge (shoulder?) of his left wing. Likely was hit by a car or something.

No pets in the house. He's inside now.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Sean,

(I see you have had replies while I was typing  But I'll stick my oar in anyway)

There's plenty of negative hype about pigeons, but very little substance.

For everyone who says stuff like "Pigeons carry diseases" it would be equally true (or false) to say "Humans carry diseases"  Seriously, though, it is possible for pigeons, as with any bird or animal (wild or domestic), to get diseases, but I can only recall a whole *one* case of someone getting sick from close contact witha pigeon in the past fifteen years - he found a sick bird, took it home, didn't know what was wrong with it, didn't go to a vet and (according to his family) didn't even bother with sensible hygeine precautions.

It would doubtless be beneficial to the bird to be under cover and kept warm. If you note him drinking, fine, but sometimes birds may be in shock a little. If he had been grounded awhile he could be dehydrated. There is a simple mix which helps with that:

International Rehydration Solution
Half a litre of water (preferably filtered) 
• Half a teaspoonful salt 
• Half a tablespoonful sugar or glucose 

Stir until salt and sugar are dissolved and administer lukewarm. (A few drops just inside the beak is one way to do this - avoid using a syringe and squirting water into the bird's mouth, as it can apirate).

Yes, pigeons can peck - not scratch - but they are classed as softbilled birds. I am frequently pecked when I check our rescued pigeons for eggs, or when I play with some of them and have mock fights. No problem at all  Not dangerous, and covering bird's head (but letting him breathe!) would solve it. One word here, do not exert pressure on the birds chest, by holding or any way else - they do not have a diaphragm and ttoo much pressure can stop them breathing.

If he has been caught by a cat or other animal, as opposed to hitting something, then he will need a course of antibiotics from the vet .

Basically, for now, just keep him quiet and dark.

Cheers

John

PS Are you in Galway City, Sean, or in a rural area? Just wondering if he is a feral or not. What color plumage has he?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Sean,

Would you also check under the wing(s) in case any puncture wounds or gashes which would indicate animal attack

Cheers

John


----------



## Pigeontastic (May 23, 2005)

Thanks cyro,

The injury is on the very inside joint of the radial length of the wing. Taping the metacarpal length to the radial length doesn't seem like it will secure the injured joint (which is the next joint up moving inward, toward the body).

The page I was looking at http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/brokenwing.html *seems* to be the more appropriate dressing.

Please correct me if I'm wrong.

Warmest regards,

Sean


----------



## Pigeontastic (May 23, 2005)

Thanks John,

No puncture wounds.

I picked him up in Galway city. He's definitely not a woodpigeon or dove... he looks quite like the pigeon in your avatar.

*** please advise on how to administer rehydrating solution.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Sean,

The mix (only small qty) can be given by a dropper (eye dropper type thing) just inside beak, so he swallows it. Could be put in the water pot just for today. A syringe could be used to drop some in the beak, but not squirted. Beak can be opened with thumb and forefinger, but best if someone else is holding him still. They can be encouraged to drink by immersing the beak (but not nostrils) in a pot of water, too, and he may then suck up a little water. If he seems reasonably alert, he is probably OK for shock anyway.

John


----------



## Pigeontastic (May 23, 2005)

He still seems to be a bit shocked. The will to live doesn't seem to be all that strong with him at the moment.

Which leads me to my next question...

What I do to help ease his shock?

Will light classical music help any? I also have a 1 hr cd of 'ocean waves' (don't ask). Would natural background noise like that help?

Or is it better to just keep him warm, dark and in quite?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Difficult - the will to live can only come from him. It is possible that he does have infection from the wound, too.

I think keeping him warm and quiet and dark now is all you can do. If you have a hot water bottle safely wrapped to be warm but not overly so, to place him on, that would help a little with shock if it is that. That is a fair substitute for a real heat pad. Alternately, even boiled rice put in an old sock can be used as a makeshift heat pad.

John


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pigeontastic said:


> What I do to help ease his shock?
> 
> Will light classical music help any? I also have a 1 hr cd of 'ocean waves' (don't ask). Would natural background noise like that help?


Hi Pigeontastic,

Your idea of trying to play music for this bird to ease it's shock touched me very deeply....I really don't know if it would help, but how thoughtful of you.

It sounds by your post like you have been doing some investigating of your own on the site for ideas to care for this bird. In case you missed it, here is a link that is useful for stabilizing an injured bird...just click on it:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822

This and many other helpful threads can be found in our Pigeon Daily section under Resources. You may want to check around this area while you are waiting for more responses.

I'm sorry I cannot be of more help to you, but you are in very capable hands with John, Cynthia, and the others helping you.

Good luck,
Linda


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi pigeonstastic,


Nice of you to bring him home, and save him from further perils...thank you..!

as others mentioned above, there is no special concern regarding you or your family, as for the illnesses these Pigeons may have...just basic hygene of Hand Washing, is about all one need observe, as allways when dealing with any Creatures.

This appears to be a full, adult Bird, who I would expect to be disposed to recover.

However, for now, he needs to feel assured that the new situation is sympathetic and safe...and for the stresses or worries of it, for him, to be as little as possible.

As you are intending, please provide some nice Seeds in a small ( custard cup) kind of bowl...and clean freah Water in a small similar cup or little bowl.

Use a light colored Towell instead of the shredded newspapers, it will both let you see his poops better for evaluations of their consistance and color, and, to gauge their number.

If possible, provide an electric heating pad set on low, and in such a way as the Bird may be on it or off of it as he likes.

Seek the opinion if possible of an Avian Veterinarian as regards the evaluation of the injury and the regimin for bandage-stabalizeing, and or a use of Antibiotics.

You may help assure the Bird by holding them gently as you sit, even wrapping a light cloth around their wings and shoulders to gently convery an idea of constraint...and, as you holf them with you sitting down, on the edge of say a desk or table, have a small bowl of Seeds. Hold him so there is no pressure on his Crop, but, so he can peck at the Seeds. You may 'peck' also just to be sociable, useing the crook'd index finger of your free hand.

Be soothing and gentle and allways 'slow-moving', and with the warm Box or Cage, he will soon accept that this situation is wishing to encourage him. He will likely not behave 'tame', but, he will get it, that there is a kind of hospitality and interest which is not intending to harm him or intending to opportune on his compromise. 

This is, or may be, an important matter as for whether he will indeed eat and drink and and decide to Live. In effect, for him to decide that the situation is one he can live with, and be safe in, even if it is odd or strange to him.

He may or may not heal ultimately well enough to resume competant flying.

But either way, allow something like five or six weeks of convelescence, and check back with us here off and on with any questions or curiousities.

Good nutrition is important, especially now, for him to heal the best he can.

Good Seeds, nice Grit ( whether crushed oyster Shell or Granite may depend on whather he will be on antibiotics and the ocmpatibility of that with Calcium in the diet).

Does he feel 'plump' and full and heavy for his size?

Does he feel 'light'?

Does the lower front of him feel full or 'sharp'?

Are his poops raisen sized and green-brown and white?

If a fresh injury, he likely had not starved yet. Often they do starve, then get ill, if a Cat or Dog does not get them...

Good luck to you both..!

Thanks again for helping him...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeontastic (May 23, 2005)

*Broken Pigeon Update!*

Our broken pigeon, whom we have taken to calling 'Fooster', has survived the night although somewhat dehydrated.

This morning Fooster has been drinking more, first rehydrating solution and now plain water. He (if he is a 'he') is also moderately interested in eating, is quite alert and, as we just discovered, plotting his escape.

Fooster is now nestled snug in a little blanket in my wife's lap, which does well to keep him calm.

Now it's time to get him to vet... there are a grand total of 2 in Galway.

Cheers!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks for the update.....Good luck with the vet!

Thanks
Linda


----------



## Pigeontastic (May 23, 2005)

Good news from the Fooster front.

The vet took off the bandaging and discovered that he has enough range of movement in his wing to indicate that it's just a badly bruised shoulder and not a fracture. The cause could have been a seagull attack but most likely he was hit by a car... the vet says the way I described it and the missing feathers on his elbow and back suggest that it was a blunt impact that left him more traumatised than injured.

The vet advised me *not* to keep him bandaged, so that he can be free to move his wing as he sees fit. Also, I'm to gently help him extend his wing from time to time, to help him along the way.

He's got a lot of energy back, and is a strong, healthy young male. He's still a bit out of sorts, but I expect that's quite normal considering the alien environment he's in.

Hopefully, his rehabilitation should take a few weeks; then it's back to the business of being a pigeon.

Thanks for all your help, guys. Your advice, pointers and suggestions, especially to take him in and keep him warm, probably saved his life.

Sean


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Sean,

Thanks so much for the update....this is great news!

Linda


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey, that's great, Sean.

You will have a real handful, I suspect, once he's had that TLC and regular food and is getting over his injuries OK 

They are fun to have around, though.

Hopefully you will be able to keep him safe til he seems well healed and his wings strong.

You saved him, Sean. All we can do is suggest - and, sadly, there are those who ignore the guidance offered here.

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Sean,

I am so glad that despite the shortage of vets you got a good one, they are rare.

Now I can admit that my own attempts at strapping wings have been fairly hopeless (I think I misread the instructions). However, all but one of my rescues with wing injuries recovered as a result of 4 weeks or so cage rest .

I think a pigeon might enjoy soothing music but avoid things like aromatherapy, essential oils can be toxic to birds (I know you didn't mention aromatherapy so you probably know this already but a warning to others that read this over the years might not go amiss).  

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Cynthia,

What about Oil of Olay for their feet? Don't you find that to be "essential"?

Pidgey


----------



## Pigeontastic (May 23, 2005)

*The Fooster Annals*

I'm going to post a Fooster journal of updates over on the P & P > Ferals board sometime this evening or tomorrow.

He's doing well, though, and settling in.

Sean


----------

